# New Delta faucet drips



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi;
I installed a Delta Cicero 468-SD-DST single handle pull-out faucet in my sink 2 months ago.
Immediately, I noticed that there were pecularities with this faucet.
First, you have to move the handle to the center position to shut off.
That's not a problem, and probably the way it was designed, but the one that we had before would allow shut off with the handle at any position just pulling it down (at least that's what I recall).

Next, I found that occasionally, the faucet would not shut off completely.
This happens mainly when the handle is moved very gently to the off position.
I have a habbit of using as little force as possible with these fixtures, for fear I will break it.
The drip is stopped by simply moving the handle back to an on position, then back to off.

Recently, the faucet has begun to drip occasionally after shutting off.
This does not happen most of the time, but it bothers me that it should happen at all with such a new fixture. I paid a lot of money for it, and believe that it should be reliable and durable, but maybe that's expecting too much in today's world.

I have sent an e-mail to Delta explaining the situation, and waiting to see what they say. The faucet has a good warranty, so I'm not worried.
Has anyone else had this kind of experience with a Delta faucet?

Thanks

FW


----------



## fireball11 (Apr 10, 2009)

I am quite surprised, I have always had pretty good luck with Delta faucets, though I am not to familiar with this particular model. My guess would be that either the o-ring or little valve inside the faucet are bad. This would probably have been a manufacturer defect.

Your warranty should cover it without question, so no need to worry though!
__________________
*Do you need help with a clogged toilet? How about some tips for first time home buyers? I am always happy to help!*


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

I looked this model up on their website, kitchen faucet with pull out spray handle. It looks like all Delta products, ball type valve with rubber cone washers. Old design that works well, and usually trouble free for a long time. As suggested above, probably a manufacturing defect. Take it apart and inspect the ball for rough spots, and the rubber cones for nicks. Lubricate with plumbers grease after replacing what is needed, inexpensive parts available everywhere, but they will likely supply what is needed.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm not familiar with this particular Delta, but I've had Delta faucets in the kitchen and both baths since I built our home in 1977. I think they're great and easy to repair. They also are adjustable, and it sounds like that is all that you need to do.
If it is a ball-type faucet, remove the handle (no need to turn off the water) and stick the ends of a pair of needle-nose pliers in the two little plastic ring slots inside the middle of the round dome cap (if you don't have the little two-prong Delta tool that's made for this). Turn the ring clockwise until the faucet stops dripping. Do not over-tighten the ring as that will make the faucet hard to operate and will wear out the internal parts quicker.
What you're doing is slightly tightening the adjusting ring down onto the ball so that it presses against the seats-and-springs better and stops any leaking.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## al's sewer (Apr 7, 2009)

not sure if this is the same type fauset i installed a few weeks ago but ihad a problem with it dripping after i shut it off. what i figured out is the last 3 ir 4 inches of the spout have a bit downward grade to it and it would take about 5 min for it to finally stop. does yours continue to leak or does it eventually stop?


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

I just received an e-mail from Delta to answer my inquiry.
They think that I've got debris in the faucet. The procedure they recommend is flushing out after removing the valve assy by placing a bucked upside-down over the faucet and turning on the water full force for about 20 seconds.
I'll try that, but I need to replace my shutoffs anyway, so will do it at that time.

FW


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Replace shutoffs with 1/4 turn ball valve types, they will work the next time they are needed. And while everything is apart in the faucet, inspect for scratches, roughness, etc.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi;
I had the faucet apart today, after I replaced some pipe in the main water line. I first flushed the system with the faucet disconnected at the shutoffs, just to make sure I got all the junk from the work I did out of the line.

Then, I re-connected, and as Delta instructed me to do, I removed the valve/stem assembly, and flushed with an inverted bucket over the faucet.
I also inspected the assembly, and did not see anything unusual.
The assembly is plastic, but I'm not sure what the base (the part in the faucet) is. It might be ceramic, or maybe just another plastic part.

I washed out the stem assembly before placing it back into the faucet.

I do not believe that this procedure made any difference.

The issue is that the faucet does not always completely shut off when the handle is brought to the off position.
I believe this happens only when the lever has been on the hot side, then brought to off. If brought from cold side (doesn't have to be all the way to cold, just to the right of center) to off, it shuts off nicely.
I have also found that when the faucet is dripping, if I bring the handle slightly to the right (cold) then back down to off, it stops dripping.

I still have to replace both shutoffs. I have one of the ball valves already; Just need to pick up the second one, and get the time to do the installation.
When I do that, I will check the faucet again.
I also found that I need the correct wrench to open the brass nut on the faucet. My 10" adjustable does not fit, so I used an old pipe wrench. I don't like to use that wrench because it may eventually damage the nut, so I will buy the correct wrench next trip to HD.

In the mean time, this isn't really a big problem. Most of the time, the faucet works just fine. It's just that I'm kind of a perfectionist with this kind of thing.
If it weren't only 2 months old, I probably wouldn't worry about it, but since it's so new, I think it should still work perfectly.

I think I'll send another e-mail to Delta.

FW


----------



## DIYfromhome (Jan 22, 2011)

*new delta faucet drips*

KE2KB, did you ever figure out this faucet problem? we bought the same faucet (about 8 months ago) and it has been doing the same thing, for a few months now. it drips when turned off from the hot side...almost every time i use it. i have to turn it back on slightly then bring it down to "off" from the cold side so it doesnt drip. we are all pretty conditioned to just shut it off this way now, but when we have company and they use the faucet, it inevitably drips a steady stream of water when they shut it off...which is embarrassing...and annoying for such a nice (and expensive) faucet. 

havent taken anything apart yet, so im curious to know if you managed to fix the problem and how.
thanks!


----------



## mag holden (Feb 24, 2012)

*delta faucet drips cause damage*

OUr Delta faucet also had problems. It started leaking a little wahen we had it in the off position. Just like described in the first thread. We did not think much about it and after about a waeek found that the leak had soaked the board under our kitchen sink, leaked thru the floor under the sink. It drained into our lower level guest room below the sink and causaed extensive wataer damage. The leak also caused damage to our kitchen wood floor by soaking the board from beneath the floor and warping the primary wood boards under our table. Has anyone else had this problem with their faucet? Our damages are extensive and our insurance company does not want to cover "a slow leak".


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

mag holden said:


> OUr Delta faucet also had problems. It started leaking a little wahen we had it in the off position. Just like described in the first thread. We did not think much about it and after about a waeek found that the leak had soaked the board under our kitchen sink, leaked thru the floor under the sink. It drained into our lower level guest room below the sink and causaed extensive wataer damage. The leak also caused damage to our kitchen wood floor by soaking the board from beneath the floor and warping the primary wood boards under our table. Has anyone else had this problem with their faucet? Our damages are extensive and our insurance company does not want to cover "a slow leak".


Luckily, my faucet drips through the spout into the sink, not beneath the sink. Your problem sounds like it could be faulty supply lines, the faucet itself, or improper installation.
On our faucet, the supply lines are integrated with the faucet, so if there are leaks there, the whole faucet needs to be replaced.
I also found that the faucet can leak if the main nut (the one that holds the cartridge in place) is not properly tightened. In that case, water may leak below the faucet.

IMO, these faucets are made of cheap plastic (except for the nut I just mentioned, plus a few other parts), and thus are too flexible to last more than a few years. If I have to replace this one, I won't go with another pull-out, and will look for something that is made of brass, no plastic.

FW


----------

